# White moldy algae on driftwood (PIC)



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

Its normal, just leave it and it will go away in a week or to.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I had the same issue with mine even after boiling it, it seems to come from the lighter parts of the wood as all the pieces I had that were dark brown were fine, it went away after a week or so for me and really didn't have any negative effect that I could tell other than looking bad.

Len


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

That happened to me too. Only on the lighter wood.


----------



## Oliver82 (Aug 15, 2011)

thanks gang!


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

it happened to me too. But mine was on plants+tank glass. Threw in a couple plants into my RCS and they devoured the algae. Then I took out my fish inhabitants from the algae infested tank and threw in the RCS+ottos for a few days. The algae was gone and never came back.


----------



## CaliEAB (Aug 17, 2009)

I had the same problem this week with a rebuild. White fuzzy fungi on driftwood that was sitting outside for a couple of weeks. Probably picked up spores. Looked awful and furry for a week then I put a couple of black mollys in and it's 90 percent gone within 24 hours. Mollys are workhorses! roud:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I sanded all loose bark off of mines and boiled it and it hasn't returned yet. But all is good, its just organic matter being decomposed.


----------



## Oliver82 (Aug 15, 2011)

My Angelfish starting nibbling on it and its now 75% gone. I don't feel like removing it and sanding (although a good idea) as they are already use to it, so I hope it just goes away on its own!


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

most live bearers will eat it also


----------



## Oliver82 (Aug 15, 2011)

agimlin said:


> most live bearers will eat it also


Yeah I noticed my "test" guppies are going to town on it. Grows back fast though


----------

